# Wayne/Ashland County area fishing spots?



## jfrankland (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm living in New Pittsburg, which is right on 250 a few minutes from the Wayne/Ashland county line, exactly halfway between Wooster and Ashland. I'm looking for some productive spots in the area. Lakes, streams, shore fishing, canoe fishing, wading - I'm looking for anything.

Since I don't get home from work until 6, closer lakes & streams = better lakes & streams. I've never had any luck at Shreve Lake, Killbuck creek, or the Lake Fork below the Mohicanville dam. Don't know if there are too many other spots around. I haven't found any.

I don't really care what I'm fishing for as long as I'm catching something.

Can someone give me some pointers? I appreciate it.


-Joe


----------



## Cw_Angler_11 (Apr 11, 2006)

I am sure some of these guys might be able to help you but it might be more helpful if you post this in the northeast threads.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey man. I'm origionally from Orrville, (Wayne County). I didn't really get into fishing until I moved down to Columbus. I know when I was young, my father used to fish Pleasant Hill and had a lot of success there. You might want to try that. Also, look into Charles Mill. I fished their once last summer and didn't have any success, but one fishing trip doesn't dignify if the lake is good or not. That's all I can think of off the top of my head. Good luck with your search.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

There is Shreve Lake managed by the ODNR, then you have Long Lake, Odells Lake and Lake Wapuson which are privately owned but you can pay to fish. If you take Rt 3 from Loudonville towards Wooster you will see signs for Wapuson and Long Lakes. O'dells is a little tougher to find it is off of Rt 226 which intersects 3 at Lakeville(which is where the speedway is at,dirt track)
You also have lots of running water to fish, The Kokosing isn't far neither is the Mohican and all of the forks and creeks that make up those rivers. Check out the Shreve Swamps some night if you get bored, the old Indian Spirits still roam that area, You'll know why once you see it. Get a map and go fishing you've got MANY choices where you're at!! I just keep remembering more and more. Mohicanville Dam, Mohawk Dam Killbuck Creek, muddy fork, black fork, clear fork this fork and that fork. I tried to fish them all when I lived in that area and just flat out ran out of time. I think my Grandfather fished just about all of that area, he knew when and where to get every species of fish in that area. Good Luck, State Routes 3,95,97,226 and 89 should put you on some fish! Go Red Ryders!!!


----------



## jfrankland (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys!

I actually did post this in the NE Ohio forum first, and someone suggested putting it here as well.

I've been to Charles Mill a few times. Only caught one, very small largemouth under the 30 bridge. I went to Pleasant Hill with my grandpa once. No luck there either, but it was a really short trip. 

I appreciate all your resonses! Thanks again.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

You may want to take a look at Apple Creek for some good smallie action,or maybe Doughty Creek south of Millersburg,it also holds some nice smallies.A couple stretches of Walnut Creek also have good bass action,Jerome Fork Creek near Jeromesville has good bass fishing as well as a few pike,Honey Creek can produce smallies and a few largemouth's.I've caught some nice bass out of Sugar Creek a little east of Riceland.Personally,I don't care much for O'Dell's Lake,Long Lake can be pretty good though.The small public lake behind the swimming pool in Loudonville has huge bass in it,Pleasant Hill Lake can be an outstanding lake for bass,crappie and saugeye's.I love Charles Mill Lake for bass,and the stream below the lake for saugeye's in late fall and winter.The swamps around Killbuck and Shreve do hold some nice bass,pike and catfish,along with a million bowfins if you fish the right places.I also like the Killbuck around the small village of Blissfield,some nice pike and saugeye fishing in that area.


----------

